# Viele Fragen zu MS Projekt!



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Ich abe viele Fragen, ich werde nur ein paar nennen!

Was genau ist MS Projekt

Was kopstet MS Projekt

Ist dies ein lohnendes Programm (mal davon abgesehen, das es von MS ist )?

Was kostet das Programm!

Ist das Programm einfach zu erlernen?

Welche Vorraussetzugen sollte man erfüllen um das Programm zu verstehen?

Wie ihr seht eine Menge Fragen ( ja einige könnte Google klären, aber ich hoffe auf euch, und werde auch noch selbst recherchieren )!

Also Danke für Antworten!


----------



## Retlaw (1. Oktober 2003)

>Was genau ist MS Projekt
Software zur Planung und Organisation von Projekten
(Ressourcen, Arbeitsschritte, Termine, ...)

>Was kopstet MS Projekt
keine Ahnung

>Ist dies ein lohnendes Programm (mal davon abgesehen, das es von MS ist )?
Ist wohl Geschmackssache, je nachdem wieviel man von den Funktionen braucht.
Nimmt einem bei der Planung aber viel Arbeit ab.

>Was kostet das Programm!
siehe oben

>Ist das Programm einfach zu erlernen?
Wenn man Office und Co kennt sind die Grundlagen einfach, Bedienung im Microsoft-Standard

>Welche Vorraussetzugen sollte man erfüllen um das Programm zu verstehen?
Kenntnisse von Office- oder allgemein Microsoft-Programmen von Vorteil, ansonsten Projektmanagement.

Mit MS Project kann man z.B. die Aufgaben die im Projekt anfallen eintragen, mit Beginn, Dauer, Ressourcen, Vorgänger usw. und das Programm erstellt dann automatisch ein Netzplandiagramm, den Kalender mit allen Vorgängen, ein Balkendiagramm, Gantt-Plan, ...

Link zur Project Seite von Microsoft


----------

